# I need some advice



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

I took Snoop for his first walk with me today and while he is a great dog, he is very strong. He listens well but can tend to pull and having a bad back myself that just doesnt work. 45 minutes and im dying over here and well he is snoring. 

So here's my question.....Is there a specific lead or something I can use to keep him more under control rather than a regular leash? 
I do not want to stop walking him he needs that excersize I just need to make it easier. Thank you in advance for your responses.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Here are two threads with things that you can look into.....

http://www.gopitbull.com/obedience-training/19711-prong-collars-who-here-uses-them.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/obedience-training/19818-gentle-leader-useful-useless-gizmo.html


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

i guess theres a lot of mixed feelings about these on the forums, but have you tried a prong collar?

edit. beat me to it


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

I will check out the links thanks Roxy. I havent heard of prong collars but they sound painful?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Your dog needs to be trained to learn how to walk in order words how to HEEL. A painful collar that corrects the dog by pinching the throat everytime it pulls it is not the most long term efficient way to do so. Go on youtube.com and research teaching a dog to HEEL and you will see how it is done. This process will take sometime however, the dog will eventually get the concept in a positive way and it will walk nicely next to you. Remember training a dog requires patience, a prong collar is not the solution unless the dog understands what it means to HEEL.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Teaching him to heel isnt the problem. While we were walking I consistently popped his collar and told him heel. He knows heel.
Im not out to harm him in any way David I just want him to be happy and healthy and to be able to get his excersize in without it killing me.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I know that you are no trying to hurt your dog silly =) I just dont get what you are asking then, I thought you said how can you keep the dog from pulling because it hurts your back no? You have a high pain tolerant dog, a prong collar isn't going to stop him if he wants to get to something he sees. Now if he understands taht when you two walk it is a mental exercise and he has to follow your every move instead of paying attention to everything else, then you have a hit the jackpot therefore he has learned to HEEL. Popping the collar means the dog needs corrections from getting distracted which means he is not properly HEELING.


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

When Sheeba would start pulling me, I would calmy stop tell her to walk right, wait until she sit and start the walk again. That seemed to work for me, I also had a choker type collar on here so when she would start pulling I kinda pulled a little harder on the leash and she would quit. But mostly I did the stop and walk right thing with her.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

I was trying that technique as well WVmom and he seemed to get it atleast somewhat


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I know that you are no trying to hurt your dog silly =) I just dont get what you are asking then, I thought you said how can you keep the dog from pulling because it hurts your back no? You have a high pain tolerant dog, a prong collar isn't going to stop him if he wants to get to something he sees. Now if he understands taht when you two walk it is a mental exercise and he has to follow your every move instead of paying attention to everything else, then you have a hit the jackpot therefore he has learned to HEEL. Popping the collar means the dog needs corrections from getting distracted which means he is not properly HEELING.


David the issue here isnt him not knowing how to heel, the fact is I just got him 3 days ago and he is trying to push the envelope and see what he can get away with. As I said this was the first time walking him. Until he bonds with me on that level I need away to keep him in place. Im not completely for prong collars but it is definitely an option if it comes to that. For now Im just trying to get ideas.


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

It took a couple walks for her to grasp on but it did start working. LOL, I could remember the looks she gave me when I would do that to her, its like she got aggravated so she finally started doing what she was suppose to do and walk like the good little doggy that she is.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Snoops is an amazing dog, he has already become a valued and very loved part of my family, I know in time he will come to terms with me being in control of the walks and I will keep trying all methods I can until one works well for him.


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Isn't it amazing how attached you become to them in just a short amount of time? It's like my doggies are my children lol. I even treat them that way. 
I wish you luck! I had a hard headed dog, I hope you don't have that problem. lol.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Yes it is they work there way into your heart so quick. He isnt really hard headed just young and working with someone new to him. Im sure in time he will do great


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

SnoopsMomma said:


> Yes it is they work there way into your heart so quick. He isnt really hard headed just young and working with someone new to him. Im sure in time he will do great


How old is the dog? is he a puppy? what kind of dog?


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

He is almost eleven months and is a APBT Bully.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

SnoopsMomma said:


> He is almost eleven months and is a APBT Bully.


You have your work cut out for you since you got him that old and like you said you need to bond with him. In all seriousness I wouldn't walk him on a leash for that long of a that time because he still doesnt know who the leader is and you are allowing the dog to practice bad behaviors. Now, I don't know your situation if you have a fenced yard or a threadmill or something but if you do have a fenced yard I would use a springpole to drain his energy first and then start the walking process 5 minutes at the time with treats no longer than that. You want to set him up to success and going for a 45 minute walk with the dog is basically setting him for failure because he is going to do bad behaviors and he is going to keep making those mistakes and learning that it is ok to pull. If you don't have a fenced yard I am not sure how your budget is but you can easily get a used threadmill off craigslist for less than a 100 bucks and you can use that to do the drainning of the energy and then you do the walks when he is not so hyper but remember to keep them extremely short and slowly increase the duration every week. The threadmill should also be introduced slowly probably 5 minutes at the time to make it interesting and also so the pads adjust to the surface because they will most likely peel at the beginning. See these dogs are so powerful that trying to contain them with force is counter productive because to them that is a game and a challenge and they will try to win everytime, specially if your back is hurt you do not want to have to control the dog with force if you can do it another way. IF they see the walking with you as a mental exercise and see that you are in charge the dog will follow your every step and not use its force against you. Basically you are controlling the dog with your mind rather than the body which is impossible. I hope this info is helpful to you, sometimes the easy way out can lead to problems down to the road and I have made these mistakes my self before so I have re-evaluated my training methods and so far my new pup is behaving excellent.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I was just watching a training tape(VHS heehee). The guy was walking in a square pattern with the dog on a 15ft leash. He'd walk about 20ft stop for 2-3min and wait for the dog to get distracted then he'd start going again and keep walking his square a couple of times and pretty soon the dog started paying attention to where he was walking. He did that for 5 days before he moved on to his next step in training.

I think if you just keep correcting him when he isn't heeling like he knows how to do he will find out who's in charge of the walks. Maybe when he starts to pull just stop walking until he comes back/lets slack in the leash.

I'm still working with Zenith on heeling myself. I got her when she was 4 months and we didn't do too much walking on leash cause I exercised her in the yard.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

SnoopsMomma said:


> I will check out the links thanks Roxy. I havent heard of prong collars but they sound painful?


Prong collar. I have 2 so don't go get one you can use one of mine. I was gonna talk to you about working with one, but haven't went to walk with you yet.

I can show you how to properly use it and get him trained to walk better for you.

He gets so exited about walks since he was never walked before he came back to me, just left in that back yard 

He does also have to learn who is boss, he wouldn't pull that crap with me lol. Hes gotta learn that you are the alpha dog now.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks aimee I think your right its just him getting use to his new mom and then it should be fine.


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

SnoopsMomma said:


> Yes it is they work there way into your heart so quick. He isnt really hard headed just young and working with someone new to him. Im sure in time he will do great


It always good to train them while they are young to. I started a little late and that could have been some of my problem. I'm sure he will do great too!


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Prong collar. I have 2 so don't go get one you can use one of mine. I was gonna talk to you about working with one, but haven't went to walk with you yet.
> 
> I can show you how to properly use it and get him trained to walk better for you.
> 
> ...


I know the poor baby I want to do all I can to make him a healthy happy well adjusted young man. And he is doing great in the house as spoiled as he is already. 
and that would be great, He definitely loves his walk, I took him up to beavers market and back. He is still knocked out. We can schedule a time to talk together soon


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

davidfitness83 said:


> Your dog needs to be trained to learn how to walk in order words how to HEEL. A painful collar that corrects the dog by pinching the throat everytime it pulls it is not the most long term efficient way to do so. Go on youtube.com and research teaching a dog to HEEL and you will see how it is done. This process will take sometime however, the dog will eventually get the concept in a positive way and it will walk nicely next to you. Remember training a dog requires patience, a prong collar is not the solution unless the dog understands what it means to HEEL.


He knows how to heel, sit, stay, and walk on a normal collar. He just needs to learn she is the boss now and not me.

No offense Karena lol, but she is a rather small lady and I know Snoop is taking advantage of her size, rather than with me where I am a tank and he knows he can't pull that crap with me lmao.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

wvmom09 said:


> It always good to train them while they are young to. I started a little late and that could have been some of my problem. I'm sure he will do great too!


He is well just learning alot what with being given back so many times. This time he has a forever home and I just want to make sure he is getting all that he needs.


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

AWWW, so I take it he has bounced around from home to home til he got with you?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> He knows how to heel, sit, stay, and walk on a normal collar. He just needs to learn she is the boss now and not me.
> 
> No offense Karena lol, but she is a rather small lady and I know Snoop is taking advantage of her size, rather than with me where I am a tank and he knows he can't pull that crap with me lmao.


I didnt know the background of the dog  sorry


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> He knows how to heel, sit, stay, and walk on a normal collar. He just needs to learn she is the boss now and not me.
> 
> No offense Karena lol, but she is a rather small lady and I know Snoop is taking advantage of her size, rather than with me where I am a tank and he knows he can't pull that crap with me lmao.


No offense taken. I am small and he knows it. He did listen to command most of the time, but he much stronger then me. In the house he listens very well to command. Hopefully with the collar and some training from you on my part all will be fine


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

wvmom09 said:


> AWWW, so I take it he has bounced around from home to home til he got with you?


Yes he was poor baby but not anymore


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

how big is he? so he is an american bully x apbt cross?


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> how big is he? so he is an american bully x apbt cross?


He is an absolute tank just look at the pictures.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

SnoopsMomma said:


> He is an absolute tank just look at the pictures.


Pics really do not tell that much, did you weigh him?


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Pics really do not tell that much, did you weigh him?


No I havent weighed him I only got him from American pit13 three days ago.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

davidfitness83 said:


> how big is he? so he is an american bully x apbt cross?


Not American Bully but more APBT/Amstaff type bullies.

Its Bumble Bee and Faiths Brother.. He weight 55lbs



wvmom09 said:


> AWWW, so I take it he has bounced around from home to home til he got with you?


He was sold at 12 weeks to a lady that brought him back at 7 months because she had better things to do than care for a dog:hammer:

For the first 2 months I didn't even look for a home for him, his manners where so bad, he had to have so much work before I could even consider looking for another home.

Then was placed for 2 weeks with a lady that worked at a vet, only to be brought back because her boyfriend had issues with the dog, then was homed for 3 days to a single man, and was brought back because he chewed on something.

This poor guy just could no catch a break


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Not American Bully but more APBT/Amstaff type bullies.
> 
> Its Bumble Bee and Faiths Brother.. He weight 55lbs
> 
> ...


Poor puppy but I am glad he finally found a home:roll:, 55 is almost at the top of the standard but I wouldn't say he is huge. If he is short he will sure use the low center of gravity to pull like a bulldoze though :woof:


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Poor puppy but I am glad he finally found a home:roll:, 55 is almost at the top of the standard but I wouldn't say he is huge. If he is short he will sure use the low center of gravity to pull like a bulldoze though :woof:


Im all of 5'3 and 125pds his muscle is enough to drag my butt all over if he wanted too. Thank goodness he wouldnt do that to me, he and I just need training on walks.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

I guess I should mention im use to my girlfriend who on walks stick at my side cause she doesnt like the other neighbor dogs barking they scare her. He on the other hand is full board ahead. Way different


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

SnoopsMomma said:


> Im all of 5'3 and 125pds his muscle is enough to drag my butt all over if he wanted too. Thank goodness he wouldnt do that to me, he and I just need training on walks.


My Pluto was 65 pounds and he used to tow me if he ever saw another dog in the street so I know how you feel, I felt like I was walking a wild horse lol


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

SnoopsMomma said:


> Yes he was poor baby but not anymore


AWWW! Glad to hear that he's got a good home now. He's no longer a poor baby, he's a loved boy! lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

davidfitness83 said:


> but I wouldn't say he is huge.


Lol this is Snoops *HUGE* brother lol.. He is house fat but even conditioned this guy would be a tank. He weighs at a bit over 80lbs!!!!! He is also taller than Snoop.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> My Pluto was 65 pounds and he used to tow me if he ever saw another dog in the street so I know how you feel, I felt like I was walking a wild horse lol


Girlfriend is my pit mix she doesnt go after other dog in fact neither does Snoop. He looked at them as they barked from there yards tugged at me a bit once told no and I popped his collar we were on our way. No issues there, I just need to get him to be a gentleman on his leash with me. Which I know will happen in time.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

SnoopsMomma said:


> I just need to get him to be a gentleman on his leash with me. .


I bought my first prong collar when I bought Snoops father Stack at 2 years old lol.. That guy was used to the show ring, but outside walks where a whole other story!


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I bought my first prong collar when I bought Snoops father Stack at 2 years old lol.. That guy was used to the show ring, but outside walks where a whole other story!


I will let you train me with the collar and walking him so Snoop and I are both gettin the most out of our time walking together. You know all I want is for Snoop to be a happy dog.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hey SM, I too feel ya on havinga bad back, when Phoenix was 5 months old he was pushing 60lbs, and he was dragging me everywhere, so I went tot he feed store, they showed me how to use one, I had been soooo against them boefre this, and he was perfect. i still use his prong collar when we are in a large crowd of people otherwise it is his choke chain. I also did the same for Penny and Orion as they are huge pullers and with them all being over 70 lbs that is a lot of dog to try and control. I like the prong collar for certain things and I like the choke for certain things, now Orion and Penny both know how to heel and loose leash walk but Phoenix and Phoebe, nope ya can forget that if their prong collars or choke chains are not on, lol


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> hey SM, I too feel ya on havinga bad back, when Phoenix was 5 months old he was pushing 60lbs, and he was dragging me everywhere, so I went tot he feed store, they showed me how to use one, I had been soooo against them boefre this, and he was perfect. i still use his prong collar when we are in a large crowd of people otherwise it is his choke chain. I also did the same for Penny and Orion as they are huge pullers and with them all being over 70 lbs that is a lot of dog to try and control. I like the prong collar for certain things and I like the choke for certain things, now Orion and Penny both know how to heel and loose leash walk but Phoenix and Phoebe, nope ya can forget that if their prong collars or choke chains are not on, lol


I dont like anything that I think will cause harm, but I know if im trained properly to use the prong collar Snoop wont get hurt and being that it is Ap 13 showing me I know it will be safe.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Nor did I like anything that will cause them pain, Phoenix is the first APBT I owned that required a choke or prong collar, Penny only needed the prong for a short time as did Orion, now he will wear his when we go out in a crowd of dogs for a walk or something, the Lab in him makes him want to sniff everything, lol. And AP_13 is the best person to show you. I was trained properly how to use the prong is the only reson I ever recommend it to someone else. Good luck


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks............


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

apbtmom76 said:


> Penny and Orion as they are huge pullers


Not my Penny Poo!!!! Shes an angle.:hug: She could NEVER do such a thing


----------



## eldogvw (Nov 3, 2009)

i walk my staffie & apbt together all the time.body harness works well for me.. they pull for the first few blocks but being firm & letting them that i am walking them works very well....


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

i got kilo a no pull harness and it works great for me but if i walk her from a collar she pulls bad


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. Im going to start walking Snoop with AP_13 as he is one of her pack she can show me the best way to keep him under control.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

gl Snoop hope you get your big baby under control


----------

